# Nest learning thermostat for DTG humidity?



## MattYR (Oct 16, 2009)

Is anyone using the Nest Learning Thermostat (Nest | The Learning*Thermostat | Home) in their shop to control DTG environment? (I'm trying to provide a reliable environment for enhanced reliability.) The device is smarter than a normal thermostat, can be remotely monitored and operated, and can control an inline humidifier. It also knows the weather (from weather services) and tries to cut energy use using various tricks (anticipating energy usage etc.). 

If you've used it, let me know what you think.

Matt


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't see much point in it.

DTG humidity isn't cyclical. It isn't for comfort. It needs to stay in a range 24/7/365.

My two humidifiers are set to maintain 58-62% always. No need for anything fancy. Hygrometer on DTG machine let's me tweak the manual pots on the humidifiers until they stick in that range.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

MattYR said:


> Is anyone using the Nest Learning Thermostat (Nest | The Learning*Thermostat | Home) in their shop to control DTG environment? (I'm trying to provide a reliable environment for enhanced reliability.) The device is smarter than a normal thermostat, can be remotely monitored and operated, and can control an inline humidifier. It also knows the weather (from weather services) and tries to cut energy use using various tricks (anticipating energy usage etc.).
> 
> If you've used it, let me know what you think.
> 
> Matt



A simple digital clock thermostat is more then sufficient. I agree that the Nest thermostat is a very high end unit but overkill for what you need. One of the most important aspects of proper environment for your printer is having humidity at a constant 50% or more. Most humidifiers have a meter built within them to turn on and off when needed. You should have a separate hygrometer (humidity gauge) on the wall as a double check. Digital ones can be purchased for as little as $10 to $15.


_


----------



## MattYR (Oct 16, 2009)

Harry and Brian,

Thanks for the feedback. I have been able to get the room to remain well above 50% for most of the day but it crashes every day in the late afternoon due to sun exposure (hygrometer graphs its readings; there's a downward spike every day). 

Since the humidity so sensitive to external conditions, I'm worried about winter performance. Hoped a smart thermostat would be able to run at a high rate to store up humidity in advance of those predictable events. 

Thoughts / alternatives?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Add a second humidifier and seal off the room better.

You can purchase warehouse climate control vinyl curtains to surround your machine and still provide easy access. Highly recommended.

My DTG room is below ground for temperature control purposes. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

MattYR said:


> Harry and Brian,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I have been able to get the room to remain well above 50% for most of the day but it crashes every day in the late afternoon due to sun exposure (hygrometer graphs its readings; there's a downward spike every day).
> 
> ...



Unfortunately you cannot "store" humidity. If you are unable to keep the humidity at 50% throughout the day then you should pick up a second humidifier or a larger unit. Also keep in mind that you want to keep the humidity level stable throughout the day and night. Here is one large unit we recommend to users because of its large water bottles:
Essick Air Products Whole-House Console Humidifier for 2,700 sq. ft.-4DTS 300 at The Home Depot

_


----------



## MattYR (Oct 16, 2009)

Harry, 

This might be useful to people others...Attached is a graph of my humidity history for ~ 1 week. Think that looks stable enough etc. etc.? 

(The DTG is not installed. I've been prepping the room environment). 

Matt


----------



## MattYR (Oct 16, 2009)

Brian, 

Thanks for the keywords: "vinyl control curtains." 

Going below ground is pretty hardcore but I guess it's like putting a small recording studio away from the street...

Matt




treefox2118 said:


> Add a second humidifier and seal off the room better.
> 
> You can purchase warehouse climate control vinyl curtains to surround your machine and still provide easy access. Highly recommended.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

MattYR said:


> Harry,
> 
> This might be useful to people others...Attached is a graph of my humidity history for ~ 1 week. Think that looks stable enough etc. etc.?
> 
> ...


That's pretty advanced, Matt...


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I see no issue with your humidity levels. My room is solid from 58%-62% 24/7 with two humidifiers and manual control pots.

Please note: more important than humidity is gasket purity. The rubber gasket on the capping station has to make a solid seal on parked head or humidity won't matter.

I've had the chance to witness 4 printers that the owners complained about not working. I don't think they did any diligent daily maintenance whatsoever. The ink coagulates like rubber, and will prevent a proper seal if it builds up eve only a few days.

I think my first printhead failed due to our own negligence.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

MattYR said:


> Harry,
> 
> This might be useful to people others...Attached is a graph of my humidity history for ~ 1 week. Think that looks stable enough etc. etc.?
> 
> ...




Hi Matt,

Very nice graph. If you can can maintain your humidity at that range 24/7 then you should be good. 

Your original question was about the NEST thermostat and I still believe it would probably be overkill for most users.

Also keep in mind that humidity and maintenance is more crucial if you have a direct to garment printer with white ink. The white ink part requires the most upkeep to prevent issues.


_


----------

